# People see what they wanna see rant



## William Howard 2 (Nov 2, 2017)

Been detained for the 25743588th time. Who would think society would be so protective of there garbage? But I just realized that we see what we want to see in people. Police always assume the worst, but you know, they aren't alone. We can have a crazy psychotic narcissistic ego manic as our leader, and yet half the country thinks he's a saint sent by God. So many millions of people only see what little actual good is in him, yet with us all people see is what little bad we have. It's like other people just enjoy having us to kick. I SEE the pleasure in there eyes when they do get there bias confirmed. And trust me, when you look hard enough for something, you will always find what your looking for. 

Sorry rant over.


----------



## Jerrell (Nov 2, 2017)

William Howard 2 said:


> a crazy psychotic narcissistic ego manic as our leader, and yet half the country thinks he's a saint sent by God


Kinda sounds like "The Antichrist" they used to warn me about in the survivalist pentecostal religion I was raised in.


----------



## William Howard 2 (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm sorry to offend anyone. I didn't mean to make this political. I just. Idk. I see how some people can excel in life by creating what really is a story, a narrative. It doesn't matter how good or bad a person really is, but what kind of Myth they can spin around to justify to others what they do. And I just don't have that story telling ability. Maybe that's why others always assume the worst in me because it's a product of language. Others assume the best in Trump because he's good a making stories. 

I guess I'm just now realizing how important speech is to having a good life. Those who can't speak well just end up being ran over. 

Sorry sorry rant over seriously.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 2, 2017)

what are we talking about here? did you get detained while dumpster diving?


----------



## vannevar (Nov 2, 2017)

William Howard 2 said:


> I'm sorry to offend anyone. I didn't mean to make this political. I just. Idk. I see how some people can excel in life by creating what really is a story, a narrative. It doesn't matter how good or bad a person really is, but what kind of Myth they can spin around to justify to others what they do. And I just don't have that story telling ability. Maybe that's why others always assume the worst in me because it's a product of language. Others assume the best in Trump because he's good a making stories.
> 
> I guess I'm just now realizing how important speech is to having a good life. Those who can't speak well just end up being ran over.
> 
> Sorry sorry rant over seriously.



quit fukkin apologizing. and quit talkin about trump. talking time is over. in fact, talking about shit is worthless. itz time to preemptively minority report his ass. and his stupid fukking followers at the same time.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Nov 2, 2017)

AlwaysLost said:


> what are we talking about here? did you get detained while dumpster diving?


agreed, what spurred this rant?!


----------



## William Howard 2 (Nov 2, 2017)

Yeah went diving for food. I understand dealing with cops is just a part of the lifestyle but sometimes it just gets so old. 

Naturally it just makes me think about things as a whole.


----------



## Bedheadred (Nov 2, 2017)

I once witnessed the manager of a grocery store ripping food we dumpstered out of my friends hands, throwing it on the ground, and threatening to beat his ass if he ever set foot on the premises again. He practically admitted he'd rather see us starve then let us have his trash. What a fucked world we live in.


----------



## William Howard 2 (Nov 2, 2017)

Good grief! See I don't understand how anyone can come out of an event like what you went through and still be able to keep there sanity. I mean, I know that's what people think deep down and yeah it works on me. My life is just utterly worthless to them. But you know, I would still take a bullet for those very people.


----------



## Bedheadred (Nov 2, 2017)

William Howard 2 said:


> Good grief! See I don't understand how anyone can come out of an event like what you went through and still be able to keep there sanity. I mean, I know that's what people think deep down and yeah it works on me. My life is just utterly worthless to them. But you know, I would still take a bullet for those very people.


I guess I just don't have any expectations about human behavior so I'm rarely surprised or upset at things. I'm pretty apathetic about most things honestly. I guess I'm just jaded.


----------



## William Howard 2 (Nov 2, 2017)

Bedheadred said:


> I guess I just don't have any expectations about human behavior so I'm rarely surprised or upset at things. I'm pretty apathetic about most things honestly. I guess I'm just jaded.


Maybe that is the best way to go through life, with a sort of detachment. But the people I see who do practice non attachment are those who have been hurt the most and that's only a reaction to the trauma they went through. It wasn't like there first choice. It's more of a way to handle a broken heart. 

Sometimes I just think about a line from Antigone "woe to the nation when the dead are above and the living below." 

It's like those who are "alive" and feel and love are sent to there premature death, while the rest carry on like perpetual zombies above. "The inverse of nature" blah blah. Blah. 

(Rant over I super pinky promise)


----------



## creature (Nov 2, 2017)

well.. it's kind of like this:
if you let people have garbage for free, then everyone will take everyone else'ds garbage..
which means they don't work to make the garbage,
which means that if everyone took everyone else's garbage, no one would *make* garbage..
which of course would be an all holy fuck economic collapse..

& fuck this environmental/ecological/biological horse shit about all life eating some other life's garbage.. that shit is just leftwing commie propaganda to keep people from doing their part to make more shit than we can viably process into anything other than coranary buttplugs for our fucking planet..

dumpster diving isn't only unpatriotic & an indication of basic laziness & moral corruption, it's down right subversive & a threat to all things that are fundamentally of value to western civilization and the healthy progression of the essential Godliness intended for the human condition into Holiness & Perfection as designed into the framework of Creation by the Intellect of Almighty God (Who, by the way, is Christian & will kill you if you disagree..)

so all you hungey, lazy, hate to work 9-5 or more fucks?

you're not only hurting the economy, but you deserve to be damned in burning hell, shot & damned in burning hell, again & again & ain & again, forever ad infinitum, in that fucking order.

if you really want a meaningful, enlightened existence that puts you in touch with truth, go get a job with bill fucking gates & help turn his armies of pagans into the religion we all know this country was fucking founded upon, ok?????


----------



## William Howard 2 (Nov 3, 2017)

Creature don't you have anything better to do but follow me around and spew insults. If you don't like what we are saying don't read it. 

Or if your going to post something at least speak like an adult and not throw your tantrum.


----------



## Bedheadred (Nov 3, 2017)

@creature I'm not sure if you're saying you're against dumpster diving, or that you're against the majority of the way american society looks upon the people and the reason why they do it..


----------



## Odin (Nov 3, 2017)

I think @creature is just telling a story to illustrate the way ass hole managers like the one that tore food from a divers hands thinks.

Creature is like wise man at the tribes campfire. His posts are like the musical jumping spastic rhythm of tale told by firelight to scare the children and make the adults think.


----------



## Odin (Nov 3, 2017)

I've dived the Aldi dumpster around here a few times... not had problem yet\ ... but I do know one of the managers is an asshole and chases off this harmless old man I know who asks for quarters to return shopping carts(the ones with the quarter slot in them)


----------



## William Howard 2 (Nov 3, 2017)

I think do owe creature and everyone else an apology.

I think his speech fits with the sub theme about speaking. His speaking style relies entirely on shock value. It's designed to give the audience a jolt, but at its core it's just jolt without any further substance, just like a drug. All it does is stimulate emotions without giving any actual logical content (so is it any wonder I acted irrational?) And like a bad doctor, they hand these out without any concern for the listeners well being. That's what frustrates me. It's like an imitation of "epistame" or whatever that "sting" you get from a speaker. But it's only when it's knowledge, not emotional content that's supposed to use that. If we think creature is a "myth" maker, then, like myths, he should take into account how the stories impact his audience in the long term, not just the immediate shock value. Myths were created as teaching tools to help guide younger members of the tribe to be good people and navigate the world around them. But just imitating its style indiscriminately is not good myth. 

I just think that's why it's so appealing to some people. It's like a quick fix with simple myths but like a bad drug it leaves a long lasting negative effect on people. I think my wares are not attractive because it doesn't give that instant "high", but I would like to pretend that it's better for people in the long run.


----------



## angerisagift (Nov 3, 2017)

Preach @creature


----------



## William Howard 2 (Nov 3, 2017)

See this is exactly what I mean when people see what they want to see -_- 

You look at a speech that is mostly poison and a little good, and we think it's all good. You look at a speech that mostly good with some poison, and it's all poison. 

I give up. You win. You can't reason with people if they have no reason.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Nov 3, 2017)

I'm fairly certain @creature is being sarcastic editops sorry didn't read all the posts


----------



## angerisagift (Nov 3, 2017)

Live Free and eat garbage. If u want but if you do. Be smart about it


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 3, 2017)

William Howard 2 said:


> Creature don't you have anything better to do but follow me around and spew insults. If you don't like what we are saying don't read it.
> 
> Or if your going to post something at least speak like an adult and not throw your tantrum.




hes not talking trash on u at all bro... just got to take a minute to understand his language.


----------



## iONik (Nov 3, 2017)

AlwaysLost said:


> hes not talking trash on u at all bro... just got to take a minute to understand his language.


takes less than a minute to realize hes just dribbling shit.


----------



## creature (Nov 3, 2017)

uhmm...

my dear Howard.. i was *agreeing* with you..

now, what i am about to say, i say with the request that it is understood that each propositional element being asserted towards their subject is qualified as a generality..

people generally see (more or less) what they want to see because they are addicted to their perceptions, their prejudices, their addictions or their desires..

i am a composer of farce.

i tell you to take cation in being addicted to precision, & even language..

one of the first sins which precipitates enmity is judgment..

if others do not meet with your standard, rather than you trying to simply "evaluate" the meaning they are trying to convey behind the flaws you accuse them of, it is probably best to not let clearly stupid ramblings be taken too seriously..

wisdom probably takes less offense at jest than intelligence, so be carefull of priding your analytical skills above stupidity, or you may find yourself declining the friendly attempts of others to truly commiserate with you by whatever venue of empathy they are best able to utilize..

no offense intended, any more than a dog chasing its tail..

the human condition is so tragic that the irrationality of it transcends the absurd..

i understand that you are serious, because an irrationality that deep most likely originates in evil..
i do not believe even mere indifference could be responsible for the evil which which paints the unfree & the poor as victims of their own intentional imperfections..

i will leave you with one observation i think holds true:
that the nature of most things humorous is the presence absurdity.
if we can laugh at evil when we are not overwhelmed by it, then in those moments at least, perhaps we have some kind of pitifull, yet plausibly tangible, power..


& that being said, be carefull, because people who piss on other people as quickly as they can, merely because they have no better way to vent the pain which basic inequality & injustice continually imbue upon them, are people who stand in great danger of *becoming* evil, and painting other people, if not with colors they desire, than with colors they can at least control, & being *exactly* guilty of "seeing what they want to see"...

peace, friend, & i hope you never have to deal with the fucking dumpster mafia ever, ever again...


c


----------



## creature (Nov 3, 2017)

iONik said:


> takes less than a minute to realize hes just dribbling shit.


yeah, but..
my shit always smells pretty good..

doesn't yours???


----------



## creature (Nov 3, 2017)

& by the way, @William Howard 2, i find it deliciously funny, in a way that only merits your idealism & innocence, that you took me seriously..

that bespeaks an individual who has a great love & commitment to truth, & i am honored that someone like you, erroneously or otherwise, took offense at my pile of freaking dribble..

you said you would yet "take a bullet for those very people"..

i hope you & i, motherfucker, are arm in arm when they start shooting people for scavenging for food from fucking trash..


----------



## angerisagift (Nov 4, 2017)

creature said:


> yeah, but..
> my shit always smells pretty good..
> 
> doesn't yours???


It matters how much hot sauce I use during the day


----------



## William Howard 2 (Nov 5, 2017)

It wish I could live in a world that we can afford to laugh off stupid ramblings. Maybe that's "why there's laughter while all the world is burning?"


----------



## Odin (Nov 5, 2017)

William Howard 2 said:


> His speaking style relies entirely on shock value.





creature said:


> the human condition is so tragic that the irrationality of it transcends the absurd..





William Howard 2 said:


> Maybe that's "why there's laughter while all the world is burning?"



Amazing thread! ::cigar::


----------



## angerisagift (Nov 5, 2017)

William Howard 2 said:


> It wish I could live in a world that we can afford to laugh off stupid ramblings. Maybe that's "why there's laughter while all the world is burning?"


Oh the Humanity!! It will be ok snowflake


----------



## angerisagift (Nov 5, 2017)

Odin said:


> Amazing thread! ::cigar::



Love this song, brother


----------



## Rich (Nov 9, 2017)

@creature 

Fuck your economy.


----------



## creature (Nov 9, 2017)

Rich said:


> @creature
> 
> Fuck your economy.



no, man.. you got it wrong..

fuck *economy*..


----------



## creature (Nov 9, 2017)

Spider Tempura said:


> Personally im pretty addicted to creatures style of wordsmithing.



Personally, i'm addicted to Nuclear Clowns.. : )

& i suddenly remember a light-up Bozo doll from 1960 fucking 4... 
&8o)


----------



## DrewSTNY (Nov 10, 2017)

To know @creature is to understand him. William, you are quite the philosopher, but you don't understand that the world has not yet begun to burn. In the end all we have is each other and our ability to laugh in the face of evil knowing that though it may hurt us physically, evil can never take away the essence of who we really are.

I personally have not shopped at dumpster-mart for food; however, I have scored some pretty decent hardware from time to time and have no problems re-purposing or fixing the things people cast off.

In the political arena, I think the current situation in the US is the culmination of 60 years behind the scenes collaboration of political left and right to destroy the largest and most free countries on the planet to bring back the kingdoms and fiefdoms of old. In my opinion, the followers of Marx, Stalin, Lenin, Mao, Kim, Castro only wish to amass power for themselves by forcing their utopia on the world through war and hate.


----------



## mouse (Nov 11, 2017)

William Howard 2 said:


> Or if your going to post something at least speak like an adult and not throw your tantrum.



I think it was satire, a riff on how the consumer culture reacts to those who do not participate. 

The Aldi manager's reaction is not about dumpster diving itself. His reaction is that of a man who sees consumer culture as a giant Jenga stack and sees someone touching a block near the bottom... 

If anyone is interested in additional satire of that mindset, Sinclair Lewis' Babbitt is available for free on Project Gutenberg.


----------

